# Samick Bows?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever had any experience with Samick Recurve Bows? I noticed these bows are fairly inexpensive and have heard mostly good reviews on them. What model would you recommend? And if not a Samick, what would you suggest that is in the "under $300" range?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They make good bows. They're basically just Korean copy-cats of proven designs.

Take this one for example, It's just a knock-off of a MAII Black Widow Recurve.
http://www.samicksports.com/e_sub_02_02_01.htm

Or this one, A perfect match for the old Howat Hunter bow of the 60's and 70's
http://www.samicksports.com/e_sub_02_02_04.htm

Str8shtr Just got his the other day. It looks just like the old Hoyt recure design.
http://www.samicksports.com/e_sub_02_02_03.htm

All three are proven designs that function and shoot well. Samic just bypasses copyright laws and makes them in Korea for dirt cheap.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Tex, what is your opinion of the Samick Deer Master? Would it do okay for hunting?

Here is a link with a bunch:

http://www.traditionalarcheryusa.com/se ... ind=samick

The bows I am leaning towards are the Deer Master, Pheonix, or Red Stag T/D.

Am I stupid to want a T/D recurve vs. a One Piece?


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey SV
I ordered the samick sage take down from 3 rivers for like $119.00. I havent had a chance to shoot it yet but it looks really good for the price.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I must have overlooked that model. That looks like a pretty good deal, and I like that it has bushings and everything. Let me know how you like it when you do shoot it.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

That was one of the selling points for me. I can screw my bowfishing reel on it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Tex, what is your opinion of the Samick Deer Master? Would it do okay for hunting?
> 
> Here is a link with a bunch:
> 
> ...


No, you're not stupid to want a take down. They travel easy, and you can switch out limbs if you want. ALL those bows offered by Samic are good bows because they are ALL copies of proven designs that have been around for decades. That's the beauty of traditional stuff, it's never dated and it never goes out of style. It shot good and killed stuff 50 years ago, it shoots good and kills stuff today, and it will be shooting well and killing stuff fifty years from now. You just can't improve on perfection... :wink: Just pick the bow that looks and feels right for you. Any of those bows would make great starter bows and in fact would last you a lifetime. For what you're getting those bows are priced very well. I've shot several of the Samic bows and they shoot great. In fact, I'm looking for a good inexpensive bow to shoot carp with and I'm probably going to go with one of the Samics. They certainly are priced right, and I don't want to take any of my $900 Black Widows carp shooting and have it get kicked around in the bottom of a boat with carp slime and blood all over the place. But I wouldn't feel to bad about it if the bow only cost me two hundy and shot well to boot!


----------

